# InDesign Bild umfließen lassen -&gt; nur auf ein Textfeld beziehen



## MICHI123 (29. November 2012)

*InDesign Bild umfließen lassen -> nur auf ein Textfeld beziehen*

Hi,
ich hoffe mir kann spontan jemand helfen. Ich habe ein Bild in Indesign, nun soll der Fließtext im Dokument um den Beschneidungskasten dieses Bildes (also um das Bild quasi, mit ein wenig Abstand) laufen. Das klappt auch mit dem Button "Umfließen der Bounding box".
Problem: Die Bildbeschriftung, die in einem Textkasten steht, der rechts unten in der Ecke über dem Bild positioniert ist, wird dann auch entsprechend verändert. D.h. die Bildbeschriftung in der Ecke, ist dann außerhalb des Bildes, wo sie nicht hingehört...
Was muss ich da tun?
Danke im Voraus und Gruß,
MIchi


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2012)

Kannst Du nicht einfach das Bild mit Paintnet oder so laden und ins Bild selbst die Bildunterschrift rein"malen", also so dass die Unterschrift Teil der Bilddatei wird? Falls die Beschriftung keine Bild-Teile verdecken soll: einfach das Bild um einen kleinen Rand erweitern, in den dann der Text reinkommt.

Was ich auch nicht ganz raffe: "rechts unten in der Ecke über dem Bild" => wie geht das denn, dass es rechts unten ist, aber ÜBER dem Bild? ^^


----------



## MICHI123 (29. November 2012)

Das ginge schon, aber prinzipiell möchte ich nicht bei jedem Bild den Bildtitel schon vorher einbauen, denn:
wenn die Bilder dann in InDesign noch skaliert und doch noch anders beschnitten wird, dann ändert sich die schrift die ich vorher in PS in das bild gesetzt habe, ja auch, und das geht nicht, dass die Bildunterschriften bei manchen Bildern dann plötzlich angeschnitten oder skaliert sind... 

ich mach grad nen screen, moment


----------



## MICHI123 (29. November 2012)

Hier sieht man das problem. Rechts wurde das Bild auf "umfließen der bounding box" gestellt..


----------



## Herbboy (29. November 2012)

Gibt es noch andere Optionen für den Text? Ich hab das Programm nicht, kann daher ansonsten nix dazu sagen...   vlt ist die Bildunterschrift ja nen TICK zu groß, und nur deswegen rutscht der Text weg?


----------



## chbdiablo (29. November 2012)

*Die Konturenführung für Textrahmen deaktivieren*

 Du hast in InDesign die Möglichkeit, die *Konturenführung* für Textrahmen zu deaktivieren ohne die Konturenführung selbst zu löschen. Wähle die Textrahmen-Optionen _(Strg+B)_ und setze ein Häkchen unter _Konturenführung ignorieren_. Der Text umfließt das Objekt nun nicht mehr.

Habs auch grad ausprobiert, funktioniert.


----------



## golani79 (29. November 2012)

Kannst du den Textrahmen vom Text der ins Bild soll auswählen und dann Objekt - Textrahmenoptionen wählen?
Falls ja, dann wähl da mal "Keine Konturenführung" aus und schau, ob das hilft.

edit:
chdiablo war wohl schneller ^^


----------



## MICHI123 (30. November 2012)

Ah vielen dank ihr beiden, genau das hatte ich bei meiner erneuten Suche auch endlich gefunden


----------

